# healthcare and thai wife



## liberty9133 (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there any way for the husband of a thai wife to get public health insurance? I have been chatting with a potential wife there. Of course, I don't want to seem crass to her, so I am asking here.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

If she is a public servant,you can/will be insured through her health insurance.
It should be a official/legal marriage registered in Thailand and not the so called "Buddhist" marriage


----------



## liberty9133 (Jan 10, 2011)

*civil servant*



Cer said:


> If she is a public servant,you can/will be insured through her health insurance.
> It should be a official/legal marriage registered in Thailand and not the so called "Buddhist" marriage


Thanks for the reply.


Is this the only profession, i.e. government employee?
WHere would you suggest i find more about this?John


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

liberty9133 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Is this the only profession, i.e. government employee?
> WHere would you suggest i find more about this?John


What about HER employer ?


----------



## liberty9133 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cer said:


> What about HER employer ?


coz I don't want to upset her and appear crass.
She doesn't work for the government.


----------

